# Kann man jedes UMTS-Handy als Modem nutzen?



## MCrookieDe (16. Mai 2006)

Hi, hab am Wochende mal Interet über UMTS getestet. War ein Sony UMTS Handy, hat sich über Bluetooth als Modem ansprechen lassen und damit war der PC richtig flott (relativ) im 
Internet unterwegs. 
Kann man jedes UMTS Handy als Modem nutzen oder muss man da ganz genau aufpassen welches man käuft? (wenn Handy nicht über BT verfügt, könnte es ja auch per Infrarot gehn)

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2006)

AFAIK können das so gut wie alle Handys, wenn nicht über BT / IR dann über Datenkabel. Brauchst aber zum Teil bestimmt Software vom Hersteller dafür.


----------

